# Curta Replica



## Neville Graham (Nov 13, 2019)

I am in the process of machining a Curta replica in aluminium 3x full size a difficult project 
Will attach photos


----------



## Winegrower (Nov 13, 2019)

These are amazing devices.   I wish I was brave enough to try.   Good luck!


----------



## brino (Nov 13, 2019)

Watching!


-brino

EDIT: Also, Welcome to the site!


----------



## GreatOldOne (Nov 13, 2019)

brino said:


> Watching!
> View attachment 305800
> 
> -brino



Me too. Can I share the popcorn? Also, see this:


----------



## pontiac428 (Nov 13, 2019)

There was a thread from last year that a guy started with huge ambitions for the Curta.  I wonder if he ever finished it.  Have you searched the site yet?


----------



## Neville Graham (Nov 18, 2019)

Neville Graham said:


> I am in the process of machining a Curta replica in aluminium 3x full size a difficult project
> Will attach photos


Photos of Curta project about 80% complete


----------



## Downunder Bob (Nov 18, 2019)

I understand that the Curta calculator was invented by Curt Herzstark. Much of the work done while he was a prisoner of the Nazis during WW2. Although he had begun work on the design prior to the outbreak of WW2 an had filed a few patents. he was imprisoned before he could finish it. he continued working on the design while in prison with the full knowledge of the SS.

After the war he completed the design and bang production around 1947. Some 200,000 were produced over they next 20 or so years. when electronic calculators pushed the curt out of the market.

They are still highly prized by collectors, and bring high prices. 

Good luck to you guys who try to make one, I understand they are a nightmare to assemble.


----------

